# looking for a small sweeper



## gotstripes (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello Everyone – We are a small family owned and operated striping company looking to expand and parking lot sweeping seems like a good source of extra income. We are looking for a small sweeper that could be pulled or pushed by a yard tractor. like the T48 Series by sweepster. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, Dan .


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Cheapest way to start. Pick it up by hand.

second cheapest way is Billygoat walk behind vac. 

Next is a pull behind unit. We have one by sweepster. I don't think they make them anymore but I could be wrong. tow-vac.com has some small pull behinds that would work and can be pulled with a small suv or pickup. 

Next is what we purchased in May. Scavinjer sweepers are mounted on a full size pickup and do great. Talk to Ron Rigsby. He treated me great. [email protected] is his e-mail and he is a straight shooter.

Next step would be the $60k unit like dwan uses it is pictured in another post in this section. I don't know if I will ever go that route. I will probably just add more Scavinjers because they are smaller, and cheaper to maintain. Haven't used a big Isuzi chassis mounted unit, but I don't know that they would do much better. 

The option you are talking would work as well, just never went that route. It would clean the lots to stripe for you though. The brushes would really clean out the grit in the cracks. They would also be more maintenance as in lots of brushes, and dusty to operate from a tractor. Transporting you would need to trailer it everywhere, and in the winter it would be cold. If you are deadset on going this route, the best I can tell you is keep your eyes on ebay or the local trader magazines. I am not sure how you would collect the debris you swept into a pile unless they make one with some sort of collector. Go to sweepster's website if you want to buy new. I have seen them on there and they offer a lot of different models. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

check out my tow sweeper by sweepster selling for 3000.00


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

sweepster still makes them i have 2 one with curb brush. one steel hopper both with plastic hoppers. we use them on lots and lawns.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

ltlm I don't know if we are using the same thing. The unit we use was being sold for over $20k. It weighs in over 2000lb and could not be used on lawns. Anyway, what you are using may also work to get this guy started at a lower investment.


----------

